# lost reef



## Remedy (Apr 19, 2009)

I had a reef placed 20 miles out about 8 years ago and fished it a few times, but havent been back since the Hurricanes a few years back.

I went out to it a week ago and it was gone. Does anyone know which way it may have been moved? 

It was in about 110ft due south of Ft. Morgan.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

In that shallow water, probably gone baby gone.....


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Theirs little hope that it's still in contact :reallycrying...


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

maybe sanded over since it went through all the hurricanes in the last 8 years. maybe one will uncover it in the future. i'd save the number and check once a year. if u think it might have gotten pushed or tumbled, try heading northwest from the original spot. good luck or send me the #'s and i'll look for it for ya...haha...


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Ask around a little more. If it was a heavier reef,ie. concrete pyramid, it may've just moved. Contact who ever you had put it down, because some stuff i understandall moved in much the same direction. If it wasn't concrete forget it.

Chris


----------



## Remedy (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks It was a pyramid that was put down by the reef maker.

I will ask. I didnt spent too much time looking so it may be there a few hundred yards away.

thanks again


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

It has been my experience that most of the smaller artificials numbers that I have had for years moved about 50 to 300 WNW. Almost everyone of them. Take some time to look around.


----------



## Remedy (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks I will look in that direction. 

I know its there just not sure to start.

thanks again


----------

